# Anyone have info for Emergency Medivac in Thailand



## WhatupThailand (Jul 24, 2021)

I am a US Vet, retired in Thailand.
I have 100% coverage at a VA Medical Center
So I am looking to set up a EVAC should the need arise.
Can anyone give me some info about who and how to do this ?
Thanks


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

When I enquired with my Thai Health company, I was told that over 65's are not accepted. Maybe other companies would accept up to 70 or 75?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Contact the Embassy. But, you are on your own expense wise.


----------

